# The God of Abraham, as Described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...

  Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

'Theists' isn't the subset already?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Details, Bro'.

I'm taking the silence thus far as "uummmmm...... no?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Lord God of Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.  
Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.  
One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.    
Is that reason enough?


----------



## Bowman (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?




Only Orthodox Trinitarian Christians follow the God of Abraham.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> Allah has no son.  The God of Abraham has a son and that son paved the way for you to spend eternity in love and peace.
> One says to love one another, as I have loved you. The other says the sweetest thing is to kill and be killed for Allah's sake.
> Is that reason enough?



Call Him what you will...  All three of those ancient stories point to the God of Abraham, first described in The Torah.  That's the 'God' behind Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  All that bloodshed between people who worship the same fucking Deity.

I don't understand... why all the issues over how to worship the same God?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Bowman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

I am thinking that the flying spaghetti monster may be able to clear this up for all of us.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bowman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



There are a lot of Christians that don't accept it, Joe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament and The Koran...
> 
> Is there any _good_ reason not to lump ALL of the followers of this God in to one dysfunctional subset of humanity?



No.  There's no good reason.  

Just as there's no good reason to publicly advance invalid reasoning, but that hasn't stopped you from doing so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Bowman said:
> ...



So... inquiring minds want to know... what God *do* they worship, if not the one first described in The Torah?
​


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Joe,  Your eternal life.
> ...



 ALLAH AND GOD ARE NOT THE SAME IN ANY LANGUAGE, IN ANY BOOK.  *The Son is why.* *Christ the Redeemer is *why they are not the same.  

One has a son.  One does not.  One promotes life, the other promotes death.  One forgiveness, one revenge.  One is all inclusive, the other selective.  One seeks to collect His children, the other kills infidels. 
How do you suggest we meld the two?  What tenets shall we accept from Islam?  Should we kill all homosexuals and cut their johnsons off and put it in their mouths?    
Accept Islam, and their honor killings?  Do you approve of killing your daughter for becoming to Americanized?   Death to Americans?  Yay Iran?  Be headings?  
What is it about Islam that you think we should embrace? 

You are not saved by Allah, nor Buddha, nor Mother Earth.  Jesus Christ is our salvation.  He is our religion.  The SON, The SON, The SON is what separates Christians from Islam. 
God Bless you Joe. lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

> The Qur'an identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered 'submission' (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> 
> The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com



Christians, Muslims and Jews may have different labels for Him, but they all worship the same God, and are therefore one, big dysfunctional family within the family of Man.
​


----------



## Newby (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> > The Quran identifies Allah as none other than the God to whom Abraham offered submission (islam) in the episode Jews and Christians know so well from Genesis 22, the story of the binding of Isaac.
> >
> > The author of God: A Biography says Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the same God. - Beliefnet.com
> 
> ...



You can keep saying it, and believing that to be true, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 21, 2014)

O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?

  Which God do you worship?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> O.k., and again I ask... if not the God of Abraham as described in The Torah, who?
> 
> Which God do you worship?



You might find it interesting to google "Rick Warren Chrislam" and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 21, 2014)

Jehovah of the jews and Allah of the muslims are the same deity.

The Christian concept of God and his alleged son Jesus is blasphemy to both jews and muslims.    ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2014)

'Jehovah' is a (Christian) kluge: the ONE's Name is unpronounceable.  Literally, it is silent:  none of the letters makes a sound without having a vowel attached to it.  And the vowels are not included in the Torah text (not on the actual scrolls).   

It is not "forbidden" to say the Name:  it's just that one wouldn't wish to be disrespectful or announce one's ignorance by addressing the LORD in such intimate address but incorrectly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

Adoshem is much bigger than all of this petty squabbling.

He has a multi-verse to rule. Remember?


----------

